# In a little bit of a pickle..



## [G8D7] (22 Dec 2012)

Okay, let me get right to the point: 

I applied in May of this year for Infantry, Combat Engineer and Weapons Technician (Land). I was told that they weren't hiring anybody for Weapons Tech until 2013. 

During my interview I was told that there were very few spots (less than ten) left for Combat Engineer and that I most likely won't be getting it.

Fast forward a month or so and I was Merit listed for Infantry. Unfortunatley, I wasn't selected (just found out Friday through email with a Career Counselor). He told me that I will have to re-apply in April. He also told me that I am qualified for two other occupations that they are currently hiring for (Aerospace ControlOperator and Army Communications and Information Systems Specialists). He told me to think about it and shoot him an email in the new year (so lets say two weeks). 

Now, obviously I haven't previously thought about these two jobs as I was really set on my top three. So, my question is, should I go for one of these two jobs or re-apply for my top three in April? Now, I would assume that if I "go for" one of these two jobs I'll need to be merit listed again. So, if I get offered one of the two jobs.

I know only I can really make my own mind up but I want to know from BTDT's if I should go for something I'm not totally interested in (at the time being) Since I qualify for them and maybe do an OT later (although, from what I've read it's a pain in the arse) or should I stay patient and wait possibly another two years (or whenever it may be) for Infantry and CE? Obviously this comes down to "what do you want to do", but I'm wondering if one makes more sense than the other (ie taking one of these occupations instead- and hopefully being selected of course).

If I could just get some friendly advice or others' thoughts, that would be greatly appreciated.

P.S. What I wrote may be very confusing to some -heck it confused me- but if you want me to clarify on something, I will do my best.

Again, thanks for reading and happy holidays!


----------



## MikeL (22 Dec 2012)

Only join a trade that you actually want to do,  and see yourself doing for a few years.  Do not join any trade with the hope of  OT'ing into a new trade shortly after.

In the mean time,  since ACISS and AC Op were offered to you do some research into them.  They may end up being something you are interested in/want to do;  or find out you don't want to do it.


----------



## [G8D7] (22 Dec 2012)

That makes sense.

I guess right now, I'm just trying to find more information about these jobs to see if I could like it as I haven't heard of them before.


----------



## mld (22 Dec 2012)

I have heard from many experienced members that joining a trade you are not interested in just for sake of joining is a very bad idea. If you aren't interested in it, you won't work hard and could potentially bring the moral of your co-workers down. My advice is to wait until you are given a job offer that you are excited to say yes to. In the mean time, try to make your file more competitive by upgrading education, volunteering and community work; that way, when your first choice open up you will be sure to merit list higher. 

Good luck!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Dec 2012)

Whereas I say how can you know if you will enjoy a job until you try it?

Join.....................


----------



## [G8D7] (22 Dec 2012)

Mld: That is definitely understandable. I know (especially with the ACO) I am fairly interested as I consider myself to be an aviation enthusiast and love just about anything to do with aircraft. I just can't see myself doing that for five years.

Bruce: I'm sensing just a hint of sarcasm  

As I mentioned before, I know I definitely need to research the occupations more.

Thanks for all of the replies


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Dec 2012)

None at all actually............


----------



## Sunnyns (22 Dec 2012)

My mom was the clerk that delt with the guys doing Occupational Transfers, she says do what you want to do.  If you pick something else then the trade you want has to be open to get into and the trade your in has to be open to get out of. Meaning if your trade is under the numbers they want then they can close it for those wanting to OT.


----------



## [G8D7] (22 Dec 2012)

Understood, thanks Sunnyns.


----------



## mld (23 Dec 2012)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Whereas I say how can you know if you will enjoy a job until you try it?



Touché!


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (23 Dec 2012)

Medic was my 3rd choice, and really was just there for giggles.  Fast fwd 6 years later, I've had a great career that I love.  Some times when one door closes a few more open and we are meant to take one of those.  You never know.  I spent some time working as a medic in recruiting and got this question a lot.  

Really, it's up to you.  Research the trades, make a decision.  A snap call like this is a good intro to military life.  We get these all the time.  "Oh BTW Cpl would you like to  (insert tasking here) tomorrow?" Sometimes it's not really a question, sometimes it is, sometimes you can't tell.  

And it is true, you can put in a _REQUEST_ for an occupational transfer.  Doesn't mean it'll go anywhere.

Whatever you choose, good luck, and remember to put 110% into it no matter what.  That will make the difference.

Oh and I waited 2 yrs to get in cause I kept trying to get in for my first choice (wasn't medic), wasn't my calling I guess.

I would have had a summer BMQ not a Winter one, and I would have had 10 yrs for my 3B release not 9 (sooo close).  We never know what effect our decision will have on our future.

Good Luck to you


----------



## [G8D7] (24 Dec 2012)

MedTech32 said:
			
		

> Medic was my 3rd choice, and really was just there for giggles.  Fast fwd 6 years later, I've had a great career that I love.  Some times when one door closes a few more open and we are meant to take one of those.  You never know.  I spent some time working as a medic in recruiting and got this question a lot.
> 
> Really, it's up to you.  Research the trades, make a decision.  A snap call like this is a good intro to military life.  We get these all the time.  "Oh BTW Cpl would you like to  (insert tasking here) tomorrow?" Sometimes it's not really a question, sometimes it is, sometimes you can't tell.
> 
> ...



Thanks MedTech32. 

With more research, I think I will go for it. If I get selected then I'll take it and give it 100%. If I don't get selected then no biggie. I'll work on what I need to work on and hope for the best the next time.

Thanks again for the reply and happy holidays  :gottree:


----------

